# SOUTH GATE CAR SHOW MARCH 23 SUNDAY



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

SOUTHGATE CAR SHOW MARCH 23 WITH JOE BATAN OPEN TO EVERYTHING


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh yah


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Where is this happening??


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Where is this happening??


x2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SGPD ain't no joke homie. Good luck on the show....hope there's a great turnout.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

So where exactly is this show...?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> So where exactly is this show...?


South Gate Golf Course


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Where is this happening??


4900 Southern Ave,South Gate,Ca,90280 Move In From 6am to 9:30 am Show Starts From 10am to 4pm....Early Reg $25.00 Day Of $35.00.:thumbsup:


----------



## clumbsy562 (Oct 2, 2013)

HOW ABOUT PEDAL BICYCLES


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

cal yurris records 323 566 1606 they have all the info on the show


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

clumbsy562 said:


> HOW ABOUT PEDAL BICYCLES


I Dont See Anything On The Flier About Pedal Bikes.But It Does Say Questions Call Sylvia (323) 567-6402 Or Jacquie (323) 566-1606 Or If You Call After 6:00 Pm Call La Verne (323) 771-8160 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:run:hope to b there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

I remember back in the days this was the best show in LA.


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Its Finally back!!! I know this will be a nice show...just like the good old days......


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

Are we going to be able to take canopies, chairs and tables??? What about lift the front and low the back are we getting kick out.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968 caprice (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> ttt


YOU GOING WOODY?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## erikl1986 (Feb 6, 2014)

Is it open to harleys


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> YOU GOING WOODY?


:yes:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Flyer?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Carshow is sold out 350 cars I called today. Gonna be a nice show next yr I need to ore reg lol


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump sold out n.Joe Batan gose on around 1:30  LoS Vemos


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Anxious too see how good it gets an how close it is to the good old south gate show


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Anxious too see how good it gets an how close it is to the good old south gate show


We Will See.It Was Good Back In The 90's...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> We Will See.It Was Good Back In The 90's...


Yep, show was bad ass!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:|


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

This weekend


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

POST PICS ASAP!!!!!!! Glad its back.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Premier will be there.......hopefully a good show...


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

Are they charging at the door to get in what's the price ?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chopp64 said:


> Are they charging at the door to get in what's the price ?


Yes $10.00 Dollars..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yes $10.00 Dollars..


damn :facepalm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Sg show was bad ass!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Sg show was bad ass!


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Pics I took from the show


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice need more pics.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

nice pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll post sum more later


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Please looks like there was a lot if cars out


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

impalaish63 said:


> Please looks like there was a lot if cars out


There was bro uploading them rt now  lol....


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks For The Pics BIGDOGG..:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

OUR STYLE LOS ANGELES HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Love this ride


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

That's it fellas hope u enjoyed all the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> That's it fellas hope u enjoyed all the pics :thumbsup:


Thanks For The Pics...


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice pics High caliber rides :thumbsup: love seen cars with doors trunk hoods closed


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pics...a lot of clean cars out ,we will be there next year.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Good pics bigdogg !


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> I remember back in the days this was the best show in LA.


You aint lying about that!


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

Damn good pics of some bad ass cars. It seems rare for people to post up anymore pics of car shows now a days on layitlow. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mr.X said:


> Damn good pics of some bad ass cars. It seems rare for people to post up anymore pics of car shows now a days on layitlow. Thanks for posting!!


X2


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

The Show was a Success for their 1st time throwing it!! From what I hear they will be back next year and will be allowed over 400 cars this time..

Sick Show!!!


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

GREAT SHOW!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't remember ever seeing so many 58 rags at a show!


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

what a success!!! Definitely reminded me of the good ol days....Im sure by now the word is out!!! SG Show is Back!!! Cant wait for next year!!!!! Quality Rides all day long......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> The Show was a Success for their 1st time throwing it!! From what I hear they will be back next year and will be allowed over 400 cars this time..
> 
> Sick Show!!!



i heard that too i hope so this was the show to go too ever yr and now its back uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Premier CC had a great time.....


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This event is now featured on our website! Great job Raza! _:thumbsup:

Commentary: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

Phttp://lowriderstylecarclub.com/hotos: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*SOUTH GATE CAR SHOW 2002 PART 1 *MOVE-IN**

Back in 2002 we went to the South Gate Car Show, had it recorded but on mini-dvd. Finally found a converter and was able to upload the video.
This is the MOVE-IN on the morning before the show. It was a badass show...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> Back in 2002 we went to the South Gate Car Show, had it recorded but on mini-dvd. Finally found a converter and was able to upload the video.
> This is the MOVE-IN on the morning before the show. It was a badass show...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*SOUTH GATE CAR SHOW 2002 PART 2*

This is the car show video, it's shorter cuz it was hard to record. (show was packed)


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

does anyone have info on this for this year?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

last i heard they are supose to have it. i believe the limit is 350 cars. not sure who is gonna be performing on stage either way a great show


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

big al 54 said:


> SOUTHGATE CAR SHOW MARCH 23 WITH JOE BATAN OPEN TO EVERYTHING


Shit I wont be able to make it! On the 23rd I'll be like most come Monday back at work. :banghead:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

its gonna be on march 22nd 2015 limited to 450 cars,pre reg forums should be available by next saturday


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> I remember back in the days this was the best show in LA.


YUP


----------



## jgal65 (Jan 24, 2015)

WESTSIDE ORIGINALS IN DA HOUSE ......


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

So where can I get pre reg forms?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

FOR INFO


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

it's a great show sgpd don't trip at all


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Where do you get the pre reg from


----------



## zapco69 (Jan 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> SGPD ain't no joke homie. Good luck on the show....hope there's a great turnout.


 went last year the turnout was great no hassle from the PD


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

zapco69 said:


> went last year the turnout was great no hassle from the PD


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Where can we get all the info @????? :dunno: 

Can sum one post a link flyer anything pls thk u


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

March 23? Monday?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]its gonna be on march 22nd 2015 limited to 450 cars,pre reg forums should be available by next saturday​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

mrlowrider77 said:


> March 23? Monday?


THAT WAS LAST YEAR


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

We'll be there great show ?


Ontario classics car club


----------

